# Installazione Gentoo

## gnapoli

Salve a tutti,

mi servirebbero alcune informazioni sull'installazione di Gentoo:

-vorrei installare gentoo su una partizione ext4, e possibile questo? sul manuale fa riferimento solo all'installazione su file system ext3

-altro problema: vorrei usare una partizione separata per /home.

Come devo procedere? 

grazie.

----------

## fturco

E' perfettamente possibile installare Gentoo su una partizione ext4, e avere /home separata da /.

Supponendo che l'hard disk su cui installare Gentoo sia /dev/sda, e supponendo che sia vuoto o non ci sia nulla che valga la pena salvare, puoi procedere cosi':

```
parted /dev/sda

unit %

mktable msdos

mkpart (specifica primary, ext4, 0%, 10%)

mkpart (specifica primary, ext4, 10%, 100%)

quit
```

Questo ovviamente se vuoi dedicare il 10% del disco alla root e il 90% alla home e se vuoi anche la home in ext4.

Poi puoi procedere alla formattazione delle due partizioni:

```
mke2fs -t ext4 /dev/sda1

mke2fs -t ext4 /dev/sda2
```

Ovviamente le mie sono solo delle guide linea che sicuramente necessitano di essere rifinite meglio.

Ad esempio personalmente non uso mai le percentuali come unita' di misura, ma i settori direttamente.

Per quanto riguarda la formattazione poi ci sono varie opzioni che andrebbero valutate, come ad esempio il numero degli inodes e lo spazio riservato all'utente root.

----------

## gnapoli

Grazie.

Come devo modificare fstab e grub.conf?

Un'altra cosa: è possibile avere due versioni dello stesso kernel con configurazioni differenti?

Mi spiego meglio: vorrei fare una prima installazione con un kernel generico utilizzando genkernel, quindi vorrei cambiare qualche impostazione generando un nuovo kernel in modo da poter selezionare il kernel vecchio nel caso quello nuovo non funzioni.

Grazie.

----------

## fturco

Per quanto riguarda fstab puoi provare con:

```
/dev/sda1 / ext4 defaults 0 1

/dev/sda2 /home ext4 defaults 0 2
```

Quanto ai kernel, certo, puoi avere quanti kernel vuoi (spazio permettendo...), e selezionare all'avvio quello che preferisci. Non solo kernel con la stessa versione, ma anche kernel con versioni differenti.

Non uso grub (uso amd64/no-multilib), per cui non saprei...

Comunque trovi tutto sull'handbook.

----------

